# Nice Piece of Tail



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Glimpsed this guy tonight.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

That is one super nice shot.

Hard to find in the wild these days.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

That is a great pic. you got to love seeing them up close like that


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

Great Picture! They are beautiful birds!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My guess: 23 3/8"


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, I'll say it. Must be Photoshopped................................................... :lol: :wink: 

Great picture. I think that Pheasants are the prettiest of all game birds. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks ever'body. Good to see a longtail in the wild here and there.



wyogoob said:


> My guess: 23 3/8"


I just hold my hands about 3' apart and say "this long!"


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice shot. Good looking bird too.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> Glimpsed this *guy* tonight.


I don't get it .........Guy's are tails?? :?

Anyway ....nice shot of that pre-ha-storic animal !!


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, bright colors!


----------

